# .NKR Nightmare



## AndyD76 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi,

I've finally, after 9 long months, finished my kontakt instrument. I'm now looking to send it to my friends for beta testing. 

The problem I am having is that when I open the instrument on a different computer it always asks to find the .nkr file.

I have compressed the samples, but not monolithed them, and consolidated the .nkr so that it holds all of my pictures and ir_samples. I have put all the samples, instruments, documents etc in the correct folder format and left the .nkr in the instrument root folder. I seem to have tried so many different methods i feel like i'm going round in circles and sure i'm making it far more complicated than it needs to be.

Any ideas what i'm doing wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 18, 2016)

Sounds like you might have "Absolute sample paths" checkbox enabled in the save instrument dialog. Disable it. If it's already disabled, batch resave the whole library folder before distributing.


----------



## AndyD76 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks ED,

I think i might have used absolute path before then i tried the collect sample / batch compress to get everything into the right folders. Will try the batch re-save now. 

cheers


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2016)

I think once you have absolute path checked, it is used for ANY and ALL resaving operations that Kontakt does (including batch resave and collect samples)... A bit weird, but there you go. So resave one NKI manually, verify that it's disabled, then batch resave the whole thing.


----------



## AndyD76 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi,

Just tried again. still no joy

I created new folder. checked absolute path was unchecked.
collected samples and compress from the original folder to new folder.
then batch re-saved. but it didn't copy the .nkr.

So i then copied the .nkr and .nkc to the new folder.
opened the new folder instrument and linked the new folder .nkr
saved the instrument patch and then batch re-saved again.

I then opened the new folder instrument and its still looking for the .nkr in the old folder.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2016)

Don't do collecting samples the second time. Just once is enough. Batch resave ought to fix this, after NKR is moved in.


----------



## AndyD76 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thanks for your help ED. 

Finally sorted it. I thought i'd post my method for future reference in case any noob's like me need it.

1, Make new folder
2, Open original instrument and in files "Collect samples/ Batch compress" to the new destination folder. This assembles the instrument and samples in the destination folder.
3, Copy original working .nkr and .nkc to destination folder.
4, Open the new instrument from the destination folder and in instrument settings browse for the new folder .nkr file.
5, re-save the patch.

Every little helps


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2016)

You didn't have to do step 2. You could've just:

1. Make new folder
2. Move already compressed samples into it, along with NKIs and NKR
3. Batch resave that new folder, when missing samples dialog pops up, you browse for file and point to the new NKR location
4. Done!


----------



## geronimo (Oct 19, 2016)

interesting because it can destroy a huge job ahead .


----------



## Levitanus (Oct 19, 2016)

I am interested in other question near by this:
During the design work my images folder became full of various trash. And if some files like projects on knobman and inkscape are not packing in the nkr, othernot necessary images getting in. Is the way to avoid it some other way than by hands?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 19, 2016)

Only manually.


----------



## Lindon (Oct 20, 2016)

...or a little python script to read your KSP, find the png names and check they are present in the Resources folder, report on unfound and unused files(ignore .txt files with a matching png)


----------



## Levitanus (Oct 20, 2016)

Elegant solution 
Pity, but i can use piton only as calculator


----------



## digitalcoconut (Jan 18, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> Sounds like you might have "Absolute sample paths" checkbox enabled in the save instrument dialog. Disable it. If it's already disabled, batch resave the whole library folder before distributing.


You're the man, Dragon, after I spent 4 sleepless nights trying to get my project's nkr file to load on other computers, I read your solution to the problem here and after reading your advice to disable "Absolute sample paths" everything worked as if by magic. Thank you friend and keep exchanging your knowledge with the world. Peace.


----------

